# Question about the GnomesRAwesome Social Group



## Leif (Apr 10, 2011)

So since the GnomesRAwesome Social Group is basically defunct, and the founder, Dandelion hasn't been active here for a few years now, is there any way that I can prevail upon the Moderators to allow me to take over the group?

If my wish is granted (hoping), the first thing that I would like to have done is to chage the name of the group to *Gnome Fans*, subtitle "Tips, Tweaks, and Other Assorted Goodies for Gnomes in 4E and 3.5 D&D"

*See next Post*

[This started out as a semi-serious thread, but it is quickly degenerating into farce.  NOT that this is necessariy a _bad_ thing, you understand....]


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey, sorry, Great and Awesome Mods, but I had totally forgotten about the other group that _I_ started, Ode to the Glorious Gnome.  Guess I can accomplish my purposes there.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 11, 2011)

Your avatar seems quite fitting for the owner of the social group 'Ode To the Glorious Gnome'.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, He forgot because of old age setting in.


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> Your avatar seems quite fitting for the owner of the social group 'Ode To the Glorious Gnome'.





Scott DeWar said:


> Yeah, He forgot because of old age setting in.



Thanks, IronWolf!  I chose the avatar before I even thought about starting the group, but it did work out nicely, didn't it? 

And PHOOEY on you, DeWar!  I don't mind being called old by those who are actually younger than I am, but I'm afraid you don't qualify!

You are both welcome to join my group here:

EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine - Ode to the Glorious Gnome


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 11, 2011)

There are TWO gnome groups and no one told me? OUTRAGE!


----------



## El Mahdi (Apr 11, 2011)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> There are TWO gnome groups and no one told me? OUTRAGE!




It was a Forrest Gnome vs. Rock Gnome thing!

Just be glad the Tinker Gnomes haven't cottoned to this internet thing yet...


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2011)

There are two in name only, yes, but the only REAL one is the one that I posted the link to in Post #5.  I am, sadly, the only remaining member of the other one, and its owner has not been on here for some years now.

Oh, and ALL Gnomes are welcome in my group, be they Forest, Rock, Tinker, Deep, or whatever!


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmm, I advise folks beware around here.   I sense nefarious goings on underfoot....  



Leif said:


> Oh, and ALL Gnomes are welcome in my group, be they Forest, Rock, Tinker, Deep, or whatever!



Including buffalo gnomes, with ranch dressing?  Or the bbq gnomes?  Or even their more exotic teriaki cousins?


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2011)

the_orc_within said:


> Hmm, I advise folks beware around here.   I sense nefarious goings on underfoot....
> 
> Including buffalo gnomes, with ranch dressing?  Or the bbq gnomes?  Or even their more exotic teriaki cousins?



Why, why, why, I'm APPALLED at the GALL of this Orcish cardplayer!  Tell the truth t.o.w., you're really part Kobold, aren't you?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 11, 2011)

Leif said:


> Why, why, why, I'm APPALLED at the GALL of this Orcish cardplayer!  Tell the truth t.o.w., you're really part Kobold, aren't you?




wow, those sound like fightin words, better take it to the misbegotten waif thread if there is to a war.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Apr 11, 2011)

Leif said:


> Why, why, why, I'm APPALLED at the GALL of this Orcish cardplayer!  Tell the truth t.o.w., you're really part Kobold, aren't you?



Well, if by "part kobold" you're referring to the kobold parts *in mah belly*, then yes, yes I am part kobold!  

But such is the Cycle of Life, no?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 11, 2011)

I like gnomes, especially when they give my presents during Christmas.  Oh wait, I'm thinking of Santa's Elves.  What do gnomes do again?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 11, 2011)

they taste good after they have slow roasted them selves over a pit of coals. getting them to bathe first is not a problem, but it sure is hard to get them baste them selvs during the roasting.


----------



## Fifth Element (Apr 11, 2011)

El Mahdi said:


> It was a Forrest Gnome vs. Rock Gnome thing!



"My name's Forrest Gnome. People call me Forrest Gnome."


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 11, 2011)

I just remembered another reason I love to play DARK SUN!

Extermination, so sweet.


----------



## Fifth Element (Apr 11, 2011)

One of the players in a 4E campaign I'm DMing has told me that his next character will be a gnome barbarian. I'm fairly convinced that it's just a clever ploy on his part. He knows I'll never kill his current character if his next one will be a gnome barbarian.


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2011)

...never mind....  It would have been funny if you could still make the font TINY.  But now not even size=0 will do it.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 12, 2011)

Fifth Element said:


> One of the players in a 4E campaign I'm DMing has told me that his next character will be a gnome barbarian. I'm fairly convinced that it's just a clever ploy on his part. He knows I'll never kill his current character if his next one will be a gnome barbarian.



Would he scream "WOLVERINES?" when he raged? Because that's what gnome barbarians do. Or sometimes "BADGERS!"


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2011)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> Would he scream "WOLVERINES?" when he raged? Because that's what gnome barbarians do. Or sometimes "BADGERS!"



Sometimes even "PUSSYCATS!"


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Apr 12, 2011)

Interesting.  The only gnome barbarian I ever met screamed "FLEA!" and then he ran away.

Still scratching my head over that one.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 12, 2011)

the_orc_within said:


> Interesting.  The only gnome barbarian I ever met screamed "FLEA!" and then he ran away.
> 
> Still scratching my head over that one.




Hahaha.  Silly gnome opened himself to a AOA.


----------

